# mid 80's 9.8 'rude not accelerating



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you've spun the prop hub.
If the engine is running fine, no grinding noises
no water leakage into the lower unit, check your hub.


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

makes sense to me, im gonna tighten the linkage and take her for a quick spin tomorrow morning, if that wasnt it im pretty sure your right about the hub... where do i take it to get fixed, can a marine mechanic fix it for me? how much can i expect to pay thanks alot


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.firstcoastpropeller.com/

local shop, call and ask...


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks, got the prop off and it was defiently spun, rubber shavings everywhere, im very relieved that its nothing inside the motor that got hurt. I called that shop twice today but got hung up on once and left a message with no return call the second time... oh well ill just bring it there in person on monday. I did find some brand new props on ebay for $59 plus shipping so i could always to that if necessary. Hopefully ill be back on the water by monday cause the reds have been chewing south of matanzas inlet


----------

